# help upgrading system



## anni (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
I am planning to buy new processor, M/B, and ram for upgrade my pc. Budget is max 12,000. can anyone suggest me best intel processor, M/B and 2 GB RAM (DDR2/3) for me in this budget .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

Intel:

E7500: 5.5k
G31 based board: 3k 
Corsair XMS2 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz : 3k-4k

AMD:

AMD Athlon II X4 630: 5.5k (quad core processor) or AMD Athlon II X2 230: 3k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H: 5.5k or Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k-4.5k
Transcend 2Gb DDR3 1333MHz: 2.5k or Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz 2x2GB: 3k-3.5k


----------



## anni (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks, but gigabyte M/B are good one?. I mean is there any good intel based M/B also available for this budget...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

^^hmm. dude. you need to get out of that "intel is god" frame of mind. 

for processors under 10k, AMD is the king. Intel mobos are good that's it. they are not at all interesting, not much in it. 

Gigabyte and ASUS FTW


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ would like to add MSI to that

and seriously u have to get out of "intel is god" mindset 

for budget users like u " AMD is God "


----------



## saqib_khan (Oct 28, 2009)

Go with desiibond's AMD suggestion. Its the best bang for the buck config.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ would like to add MSI to that
> 
> and seriously u have to get out of "intel is god" mindset
> 
> for budget users like u " AMD is God "


*www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=&prod_no=1864

MSI alternative for 5.2k. Great board IMO.


----------



## anni (Oct 29, 2009)

One more thing my DVD writer and 500 GB HDD both are IDE based not SATA. and i saw that gigabyte or msi M/B, mostly have SATA slots not IDE. whats the solution. I cannot replace my both HDD or DVD writer


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

they do come with atleast 1 IDE slot and you can connect two IDE peripherals to that


----------



## hansraj (Nov 2, 2009)

@desibond
The config you have suggested is really nice but i tried to seach in the net for online stores, none of them have AMD 630 as well as MSI 785GM-E65 mobo. Then i gave a call to few dealers here in pune but no one has it yet. 
Can u tell me from where have u got the rates and availability. It would be of great help.
@anni
I am sorry for hijacking the thread but my case is just like you and we both seem to have similar plans so hope we can help each other as well.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 2, 2009)

www.lynx-india.com


----------



## hansraj (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried to search in the same place.... this guy Mr Amarbir is the one who deals it. But I cant find the two items (the proccy and mobo). If iam missing the link can u forward it plz.


----------



## official (Nov 4, 2009)

Anni go for the AMD config, its the best you can hav.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 5, 2009)

I am giving up the idea of AMD 630 and going for 620 as the former one is not available as of now in India. But while going thru the manual of Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H mobo I came across two things which my current old mobo doesnt have and seek help of u all for my doubts.

1. My existing old PSU does not have a ATX_12V_2X4 supply pin, it has only 24 pin ATX supply and other pins. Does it mean I shall have to purchase a new PSU? If that so, which is the best PSU of 400W(I will never require higher than that wattage for sure) with this ATX_12V_2X4 pin.

2. The new mobo has a port for North Bridge fan. My existing old Mobo only has a heatsink so where will this fan come from??? Does it come along with the GA-MA785GM-US2H or I will have to purchase it from the local store!

Required the input of u guys to increase my awareness


----------



## desiibond (Nov 5, 2009)

1. ATX_12V_2X4 is used for GPUs. mobo takes power from 24-pin power cable from PSU. so, you need not worry about that.

2) that port for northbridge fan is made available for enthusiasts who want to have better cooling for northbrigde chipset by adding a fan on top of heatsink. again, you need not worry about this. if you want to add, you need to check what size is the right fit and get that one.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks buddy ......... ur input has saved precious time n money.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

^I got the MSI board from Mumbai @ www.primeabgb.com


----------



## hansraj (Nov 6, 2009)

@ Krow 
You have been recommending MSI but when i compare this is what i have to present. What is the basis for you to recommend MSI. The price difference is probably only Rs 200. I am attaching my comparison in the jpeg file and the links to the two mobos are as given below

[img=*img200.imageshack.us/img200/5996/fordigit.th.jpg]


Link for MSI: *www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=&prod_no=1864

Link for GB: *www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/WebPage/mb_081218_amd_ud3/data/tech_0801218_amd-models.htm

If you can still tell me what is better in MSI mobo?


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Attachments don't work in this forum. 

You tell me what you found lacking in the MSI board. AFAI can see, both have similar specs, if I am wrong then please correct me. Anything in particular that is better in the Gigabyte board? The MSI board is as good as Gigabyte. It also has a switch for easy NB OCing. If both are similar, then I would go for the cheaper one if it has equal warranty.

If you plan to insert high clocked RAM's then Gigabyte is for you. But CFx is not possible on any board due to 1 x PCI-E x16 slot. Otherwise both boards are pretty similar IMO. Anyway, for a difference of 200 bucks, the Gigabyte is worth it, totally. If you are looking for a cheaper alternative, then the MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k is also an option.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 6, 2009)

even i figured out that attachments dont work here so i have posted the image in imageshack. the link is given in the fifth line of my previous post.

Hope u can go thru the tabular comparison which i had made. I though for a difference of 200 bucks i should go for gigabyte. And yes ... I do want to keep the option open for higher freq of ram in future so biased towards gigabyte.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^Actually I did see it and then I added stuff to my post (the last para). 

Get Gigabyte for that reason then.  Btw, you getting Gigabyte for 5.4k right? Lynx?


----------



## hansraj (Nov 7, 2009)

ya... but he says it shall be available by next wednesday


----------



## rohit330 (Nov 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^hmm. dude. you need to get out of that "intel is god" frame of mind.



I liked that quote  many ppl thinks that mobo from intel is like . .


----------

